# Campground Activities



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you ever visited any campgrounds that had "fun" activities lined up for campers to participate in? I read about a place that did this, and thought, what a great idea. Not that you would have to join in, but it would be great for campgrounds to have activities to join in. 

I would personally want this away from the campsites though, for those that didnt want all the noise and distraction.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a campground close to me that I am DYING to go to just for all the activities that my kids would love!

Activities

Once the kids get bigger they won't want bothered with this sorta thing so I have to do it while they will love it!!!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy smokes kiteri that looks like an awesome Campground.. WOW


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes we stay at a few campgrounds that have activities. One place we go to every year is a place called Happy Hills in Embro, ON just north of Woodstock. It's a private park but this place has it all. A 9 hole golf course, crafts in the rec hall every day of any weekend, a petting zoo, swimming pools for both kids and adults, wagon rides, mini golf and more. It makes for a fun weekend for the kids and adults. They have a pretty eventful fireworks display on Canada day as well. Some of the other private campgrounds have activities as well, like Christmas in July and Helloween in Aug. Lots of fun.

Hey kiteri, that does look like a great place.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That would be great, there is nothing near us that has anything like this. If they did, I would camp there often. My daughter would enjoy all of that so much. I bet there are some private campground in the more easter part of TN that do this, around pigeon forge, nashville, gatlinburg, etc.. If anyone knows of any, let me know.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

That is nice. Havent see a lot of activities at campgrounds, but some of the places around here will have a cookout and sometimes a dance on weekend nights with a band, but that is just usually on holiday weekends. It is fun though, something new to do and they usually have things for kids to do.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

There are a lot of private ones here in Michigan that have activities. It's usually the ones with lots of seasonal sites, as those people organize things. I've seen hayrides every sat, card tournaments, horseshoe tournaments, karaoke nights, kids activities, 50/50 raffles, etc. Seems pretty neat, something to do, and a way to meet new people.:thumbup1:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

antigua said:


> One place we go to every year is a place called Happy Hills in Embro, ON just north of Woodstock.


I may have a filler weekend and will look into this place thanks for that!


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

This would be really nice. I can throw some horseshoes all day. I have been a couple of places that had pits, but didnt have any tournaments going on. Hayrides would be another great thing for the kids, I am going to have to check into more of the private parks and see if they have any of this stuff going on.




roadhouse said:


> There are a lot of private ones here in Michigan that have activities. It's usually the ones with lots of seasonal sites, as those people organize things. I've seen hayrides every sat, card tournaments, horseshoe tournaments, karaoke nights, kids activities, 50/50 raffles, etc. Seems pretty neat, something to do, and a way to meet new people.:thumbup1:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

mikey said:


> I can throw some horseshoes all day. I have been a couple of places that had pits, but didnt have any tournaments going on.


I carry my own shoes and pins so we can host our own if needed :thumbup1:

I still suck at the game though :rotflmao1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

l2l said:


> I still suck at the game though :rotflmao1:


Yeah, but at least you look good doing it :thumbup1:


----------

